

Cheatsheets for Designers & Developers - jimsteinhart
http://spyrestudios.com/mega-collection-of-cheatsheets-for-designer-developers/

======
nyef
This site is more extensive and better organized: <http://devcheatsheet.com/>

------
mildweed
Similar, and IMHO, better: <http://360voltage.com/wdfg/>

~~~
joe_the_user
I'm looking for a general CSS cheat sheet.

The original parent wasn't appealing since it was oriented towards being
printed out and I'm prefer to just read on screen - I don't like bunches of
paper lying around, I like wasting paper and I can copy and paste on-screen
stuff.

Your link divides CSS into several odd subcategories but gives no general
reference.

------
swombat
The quality of a collection of cheat sheets is not based on the quantity of
cheat sheets, but on their quality.

~~~
CodeMage
Care to comment on the quality?

~~~
tierack
I only looked at the colors/fonts/seo section, and the quality there is
abysmal. Web safe colors shouldn't really be a concern anymore. This was the
real winner though:
<http://centricle.com/ref/css/filters/?highlight_columns=true> CSS compliance
for IE 4 on Mac OS 9 isn't pressing anymore.

~~~
xenomachina
Not to mention the complete lack of Firefox or Chrome.

